# Ipv3 - 100w



## Alex (28/7/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BooRad (28/7/14)

Note how he didn't even attempt the 100 watts

Impressive chip though, just hope that it supports two 18650s

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (28/7/14)

Alex said:


>



I would cough on 12.5 watts on the 134 mini. Lol. Imagine 100 watts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (28/7/14)

I think 100W is just fire, basically instant flames.
But i will let you know when i get there


----------



## VapeSnow (29/7/14)

No thats insane. My 50w mod is already so hectic. What do you want to vape with 100w. Its getting a bit insane now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BansheeZA (29/7/14)

MarkK said:


> I think 100W is just fire, basically instant flames.
> But i will let you know when i get there



Almost :-o ... With a fresh battery on a 0.18 coil is about 100w. Have tried it with Zorted once and it is super hot but tastes amazing

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## Mike (29/7/14)

@BansheeZA, was that with taking voltage drop into account?


----------



## BansheeZA (29/7/14)

No that was just worked out theoretically. If we went lower on the coil we could have gotten genuine 100w. Must wind one with triple twisted 26 and have a go

sent from my telegraph machine using Tapalalk stop


----------



## Mike (29/7/14)

Sheesh, a true 100W must be seriously insane... I'd probably prefer it with a qual coil on a 26650 (or 32650) atty


----------

